# snow-ex v box in half ton?



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i know they make a v-box salter for the half ton trucks,(truck in my sig and my avator) but what do you guys recomend? i have to see one driving down the road. what are your oppinnions? im thinking about the sp 6000, the sp 7500 and the sp 7550. any help is really appreciated. pic to would be useful! thanks guys


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you plan on moving up a truck size in the next couple of years. If so go with the larger 7550. Remeber you don't have to overfill or run at the salters capacity, just pick the amount the truck is happy with. Another trick is to replace the 1/2 ton leafs with some 3/4 ones. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wait till you can afford a 3/4 ton and put the V plow on that too.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i do plan on upgrading to a 3500 srw. i was also thing the 7550 cause i am going to add air bags aswell cause i do i decent amount of towing in the summer. im probley going to use the truck this season and the upcoming season then upgrade and i dont have enough account to fill it all the way about 2/3 of the way. does anyone know the dementions on the 7000 and 7550, lenght width hight?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is the link to snowex's website that has all the info you will need for any of the spreaders you mentioned. 
http://trynexfactory.com/pdfs/snowex/2009/specifications.pdf
You could also use an 1875 tailgate model. I have ran one on my F150 for a couple years now and it does fine. Just watch your carrying weight in the truck bed for DOT purposes. Any of the three are designed for a short bed truck so you should be fine. The 7550 and 7500 are the same capacity box(1.4 cu.yd.) but the 7550 has a few extra features to it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;861699 said:


> Here is the link to snowex's website that has all the info you will need for any of the spreaders you mentioned.
> http://trynexfactory.com/pdfs/snowex/2009/specifications.pdf
> You could also use an 1875 tailgate model. I have ran one on my F150 for a couple years now and it does fine. Just watch your carrying weight in the truck bed for DOT purposes. Any of the three are designed for a short bed truck so you should be fine. The 7550 and 7500 are the same capacity box(1.4 cu.yd.) but the 7550 has a few extra features to it.


Your back! :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;861699 said:


> Here is the link to snowex's website that has all the info you will need for any of the spreaders you mentioned.
> http://trynexfactory.com/pdfs/snowex/2009/specifications.pdf
> You could also use an 1875 tailgate model. I have ran one on my F150 for a couple years now and it does fine. Just watch your carrying weight in the truck bed for DOT purposes. Any of the three are designed for a short bed truck so you should be fine. The 7550 and 7500 are the same capacity box(1.4 cu.yd.) but the 7550 has a few extra features to it.


Ever going to answer my questions in the other thread?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I was never gone!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

the new boss 92;861291 said:


> i know they make a v-box salter for the half ton trucks,(truck in my sig and my avator) but what do you guys recomend? i have to see one driving down the road. what are your oppinnions? im thinking about the sp 6000, the sp 7500 and the sp 7550. any help is really appreciated. pic to would be useful! thanks guys


Your truck is not up to carrying a V-box. The weight of the box alone, combined with the plow will cause you to exceed your GVWR/Payload. Air bags/AAL help carry weight better, but there is much more to GVWR than spring rates. Brakes, wheel bearings, gear ratios, transmissions, etc. You have a nice pickup there, don't destroy it. Tailgate unit is all you want on that truck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

2 core i see were you are comming from thats why i asked cause i dont want to be spending 2 grand on a tailgate spreader, then the fallowing year 5 on a v box, thats why i'm considering a smaller v box that i could use for a season in my half ton then upgrade to 3500 srw in the near future. thanks illplowu for the suggestion. i also see that on the web site tat they have the 7550 in a f-150, i dont want to push the limits to the max but i might need to use the truck to its posential alittle bit till i save up some coin to get a 1 ton, but dont wanna hurt any one in the prosses!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;861845 said:


> I was never gone!


Then why won't you answer any questions?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Your questions were already answered! 
By the way, can you send me some info on joining SIMA?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;864579 said:


> Your questions were already answered!
> By the way, can you send me some info on joining SIMA?


Be happy to.

www.sima.org


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks. i've been thinking about joining. do you have any of the old study material you would want to get rid of?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What are you studying for? 

No studying needed to become a member.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I wanted to go the CSP route. I know they have all the study material and dint know if you had some old stuff. Did you do the CSP?


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have an '02 Ram 1/2 ton with snowex vee pro 3000 and it is just right for the accounts that I have. I had to put a set of timbrens in the back to help. If I was you I would not go any bigger than a 6000. If you need to go bigger than you might want to think about getting a heavier duty truck. Just my opinion.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;864579 said:


> Your questions were already answered!


Where?

When?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Look at the thread. They are all there! Maybe the mods didn't like the answers and removed them.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;865464 said:


> Look at the thread. They are all there!


Really, I can't find them you will have to point them out to me.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

there you go again mis-quoting me. This is why you don't deserve my time to respond to your questions.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

bigmac1276;865193 said:


> I have an '02 Ram 1/2 ton with snowex vee pro 3000 and it is just right for the accounts that I have. I had to put a set of timbrens in the back to help. If I was you I would not go any bigger than a 6000. If you need to go bigger than you might want to think about getting a heavier duty truck. Just my opinion.


you wouldnt happen to have a picture would you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;865851 said:


> there you go again mis-quoting me. This is why you don't deserve my time to respond to your questions.


I don't see a misquote, I see you dodging the questions.

I also see you recommending something illegal to another contractor. That's a big no-no.

I also see some really faulty and flat out FALSE information being given out by you.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I never reccomended doing anything illegal I simply told people what I do with my 1/2 ton. I never said it was what they should do. Can you put a v box or 1875 on a 1/2 ton? YES! That seems pretty true to me. 
As far as salt on sidewalks, I wrote an explanation to that earlier. That also is true.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;866068 said:


> *I never reccomended doing anything illegal* I simply told people what I do with my 1/2 ton. I never said it was what they should do. Can you put a v box or 1875 on a 1/2 ton? YES! That seems pretty true to me.
> As far as salt on sidewalks, I wrote an explanation to that earlier. That also is true.





I'llPLOWYou;846674 said:


> *You can use a snowex 1875 for this truck and be fine.* I have an 06 F150 and use the 1875. I am leave our shop with a pallet of salt in the bed, 2450lbs, about 500lbs of calcium chloride bags and the spreader full which adds another 600lbs. That is 3550lbs not counting the spreader which weighs about 185lbs. I have not put any air bags or leaf springs on mine and it does great. I also run a 8.5ft Meyer plow on the front. I have been doing this for 2 years and have not had any problems. *You will have to replace the brakes a little more often and I would reccomend looking into a 10 ply tire. *Hope this helps and Good Luck!


So let me get this straight. You haven't recommended anything illegal, but someone came here to ask for help and you told them what you do--illegally--and that they will be fine other than adding 10 ply tires and doing brakes more often and you don't think the guy might consider that this wouldn't be a problem? Since you are recommending it? And to top it off, every other poster in that thread told him it was a bad idea and he needs a bigger truck?

Guess that follows the same logic as you needing a deicer that works to -20F in Kentucky. Has it even ever gotten that cold in Kentucky?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't tell him that is what he SHOULD do. I said that is what I do and that an 1875 would be fine on his truck. Using an 1875 on a 1/2 ton is not illegal is it? 
AGAIN, I never said I need a de-icer that works to -20*F. I just need one that works to a lower temp than NaCl.
Stop mis-quoting and posting things I never said.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;866134 said:


> I didn't tell him that is what he SHOULD do. I said that is what I do and that an 1875 would be fine on his truck. Using an 1875 on a 1/2 ton is not illegal is it?
> 
> No, but what you do after having it on the truck and saying it works just fine is. You are breaking the law each and every time you leave your shop loaded like that.
> 
> ...


I am showing what you are implying, not misquoting you. If you could carry out an opinion to its end--as I have done with what you state--you would understand what you are saying and why people are jumping on you, because you are factually wrong.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Here it gets below salts effective temp a few times a season. You never proved anything I said wrong. You simply said that even using a different material multiple apps may be required. AGAIN, I NEVER argued that fact at all. 
OK, question time. When it gets to say 10*F and you have a lot you put 2 tons of salt, sodium chloride, on normally do you increase your rates? 
Sodium chloride is the most used because it is:
A.) cheapest
B.) easiest to use
C.) ignorance!
You have never proven any response I have made factually wrong.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;866166 said:


> Here it gets below salts effective temp a few times a season. You never proved anything I said wrong. You simply said that even using a different material multiple apps may be required. AGAIN, I NEVER argued that fact at all.
> OK, question time. When it gets to say 10*F and you have a lot you put 2 tons of salt, sodium chloride, on normally do you increase your rates?
> Sodium chloride is the most used because it is:
> A.) cheapest
> ...


What does that mean?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

what does what mean?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;866166 said:


> Sodium chloride is the most used because it is:
> 
> C.) ignorance!


I'm not following this.

We use salt because we are ignorant?


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I'llPLOWYou;866166 said:


> You have never proven any response I have made factually wrong.


i am not meaning to jump on you by any means. However, I think the biggest point I see him trying to make is your overloaded with the weight of the items you say your carrying on your half ton truck

That makes you dangerous to yourself and little Jonny or Little Susie and their family while they drive in front or next you, because you could have a significant failure, or someone around you could have an incident that you would not be able to avoid because the the way your vehicle handles has been significantly altered with all that weight.The accident could lead to a fatality accident, or worse an accident where the victums have to live the rest of their lives asking "why me" and you live the rest of your life asking "why was I so dumb"

If I had that much business that I needed to carry all that weight, I would just buy a bigger truck or I would buy more 1/2 trucks and make them do independant tasks, like your salter is a salter and your plow truck is a plow truck and be done with it so i could be safe and I would not have that liability hanging over my head in the event an accident happened.

Hope I did not come off harsh, good luck to you and have a safe season


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

TCLA,
What that means is some contractors do not realize, I am not pointing anyone in particular out with this statement, there are other options available. Some people think salt is the only option they have but they do not realize there are more products available. That is what I was saying but listing ignorance. No one is ignorant for using salt. I'll be the first to say we use salt during every event but we also utilize different ice melters for different situations. I think everyone, regardless of experience or any other factors use salt. Its not ignorant to use salt but as an industry we should also realize there are other, safer, more economical ice melters available. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

TonawandaNY,
actually what you say makes very good sense. I plan on retiring the truck after this year. It is a personal truck and dont like doing it this way but until now I didnt have many options. After this season I will have a more suitable truck. The risk you speak of really isnt worth the reward. 
Good luck to you too and LET IT SNOW!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;866166 said:


> OK, question time. When it gets to say 10*F and you have a lot you put 2 tons of salt, sodium chloride, on normally do you increase your rates?
> Sodium chloride is the most used because it is:
> A.) cheapest
> B.) easiest to use
> ...


I'm staying focused by addressing/questioning what you posed here, that's all.....you referenced parking lot salting.

I'm somewhat familiar with other options. We're a user of different liquids, blends and homogeneous products, formates and acetates ~ but by far *bulk salt *(sodium chloride) is for parking lots (unless you squirt liquids).....I didn't understand the ignorance of that.

Now if you were to revise your statement by implying parking decks, helix's, ramps etc....one would never use bulk salt for that application.....that I can understand also.

You referenced parking lots.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;866194 said:


> Its not ignorant to use salt but as an industry we should also realize there are other, safer, more economical ice melters available. Wouldn't you agree?


I can agree with this statement.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

When doing parking lots there are times when conditions of the storm, time, temp, etc. effect what choices of material we use. Liquids is a GREAT example that I did not reference. Are you making your own?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

No....and wouldn't want to.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you and I are saying the same thing. We must realize there are other alternatives in material other than salt, sodium chloride.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Why is that? I am not being sarcastic just wondering why you wouldn't want to.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;866265 said:


> Why is that? I am not being sarcastic just wondering why you wouldn't want to.


We already take on quite a bit ~ I know our limits. Making a phone call is much easier and safer.

Wouldn't even consider making it.....


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

That makes sense. In what sizes do you buy it? All the guys around here sale it in 55 gallon drums but the shipping cost is outrageous!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;866206 said:


> TonawandaNY,
> actually what you say makes very good sense. I plan on retiring the truck after this year. It is a personal truck and dont like doing it this way but until now I didnt have many options. After this season I will have a more suitable truck. *The risk you speak of really isnt worth the reward. *
> Good luck to you too and LET IT SNOW!


Yet, you've done it for two years, and intend to for this year too.

It would seem to me that considering how knowledgeable you claim to be about the deicing business that you would be maximizing profits and would have driven every other game in town out of business. Then you should be able to afford an appropriate truck.

I'd still like to see a decent pic of your truck loaded as you state you do. And a scale ticket.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;866293 said:


> That makes sense. In what sizes do you buy it?


It's good to ask questions.........it's good to answer them too.



2COR517;866466 said:


> Yet, you've done it for two years, and intend to for this year too.
> 
> Then you should be able to afford an appropriate truck.
> 
> I'd still like to see a decent pic of your truck loaded as you state you do. And a scale ticket.


You're very unsafe with your ride sir...........TonawandaNY also makes the point.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

2COR, just because any one operates a good, ethical business does not mean they will run all their competition out of town. I'm sure you operate a nice business and help educate your clients and potential clients as much as possible but the fact is there is always going to be competitors in any market. This industry is full of fly by nights and lowballers and just because none of us are one of them does not mean we control 100% of our markets.
TCLA, I have answered all the questions that I have been asked. I was simply trying to gain more info on liquid solutions because I am hoping to get there soon. My ride is what it is for now, unfortunately. If everything goes according to plan that will change soon. I am changing the setup this year to hopefully help out with the weight issues in the past.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;866554 said:


> TCLA, I have answered all the questions that I have been asked. I was simply trying to gain more info on liquid solutions because I am hoping to get there soon.
> 
> That's cool......I don't know about 55gal drums though. I bet Mark or cre knows......they know their schit. Just got to use your ears. That's why God gave you two of those, and only one mouth.
> 
> My ride is what it is for now, unfortunately. If everything goes according to plan that will change soon. I am changing the setup this year to hopefully help out with the weight issues in the past.


Unfortunately unsafe is still unsafe......should be the first thing you take of tomorrow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;866293 said:


> That makes sense. In what sizes do you buy it? All the guys around here *sale* it in 55 gallon drums but the shipping cost is outrageous!


Shouldn't it be _sell_?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;866554 said:


> .....My ride is what it is for now, unfortunately. If everything goes according to plan that will change soon. I am changing the setup this year to hopefully help out with the weight issues in the past.


So if you kill someone, is this your defense?

Also interesting that at the beginning of the thread you said your truck was perfectly up to task, now you change your tune.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

and the beatings continue.....it only took a few and my dog started to listen.....now its one of the best dogs I've ever had.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;866166 said:


> Here it gets below salts effective temp a few times a season. You never proved anything I said wrong. You simply said that even using a different material multiple apps may be required. AGAIN, I NEVER argued that fact at all.
> OK, question time. When it gets to say 10*F and you have a lot you put 2 tons of salt, sodium chloride, on normally do you increase your rates?
> Sodium chloride is the most used because it is:
> A.) cheapest
> ...


I don't use any straight sodium chloride.



I'llPLOWYou;866194 said:


> TCLA,
> What that means is some contractors do not realize, I am not pointing anyone in particular out with this statement, there are other options available. Some people think salt is the only option they have but they do not realize there are more products available. That is what I was saying but listing ignorance. No one is ignorant for using salt. I'll be the first to say we use salt during every event but we also utilize different ice melters for different situations. I think everyone, regardless of experience or any other factors use salt. Its not ignorant to use salt but as an industry we should also realize there are other, safer, more economical ice melters available. Wouldn't you agree?


Now you are putting words in my mouth. I never denied that there are other alternatives. I have always been debating the myth that you proposed that:

#1 Salt damages concrete
#2 Salt does not work below 20 or 23*, don't remember what exact number you stated.

This is what I have been telling you that you ARE WRONG on.

I have pointed out that in many cases, the use of calcium or mag chloride alone is a waste of money, because most storms occur within the effective temps of sodium and it is NOT harmful to concrete. You have ignored these statements when several of us have pointed out that you are flat out WRONG on these issues.



I'llPLOWYou;866254 said:


> When doing parking lots there are times when conditions of the storm, time, temp, etc. effect what choices of material we use. Liquids is a GREAT example that I did not reference. Are you making your own?


Maybe we are getting someplace.



TCLA;866259 said:


> No....and wouldn't want to.


Smart man.



I'llPLOWYou;866260 said:


> I think you and I are saying the same thing. We must realize there are other alternatives in material other than salt, sodium chloride.


Once again, never denied other alternatives. Only pointed out that your reasonings for using them over salt were incorrect in most cases and wrong in others.



I'llPLOWYou;866265 said:


> Why is that? I am not being sarcastic just wondering why you wouldn't want to.


Not sure what your summer business is, but do you make your own fertilizer? Lumber? Shingles? Etc



snocrete;866727 said:


> and the beatings continue.....it only took a few and my dog started to listen.....now its one of the best dogs I've ever had.


:laughing:


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

the new boss 92;866008 said:


> you wouldnt happen to have a picture would you?


Here's a few. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76117&page=3


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

2COR,Why didn't you ever answer my earlier question? No answer? When you think of an answer post it and I will respond to you.
Mark, once again you have taken my post out of context. If you actually read what I said I clearly state that ignorance was not intended towards any single person. I simply was stating why sodium chloride is the most used material by contractors. Mag/Calcium is not a waste of money if you can sale it to your clients. I don't have any problem with it. The facts of time, temp and conditions is not something I learned from you or on here. That should be pretty basic knowledge. Why would it be wrong to make your own liquids? If someone has the money and facility for the machine why not sale it to your competitors? To me that is money that could be made. 
Seems to me you all are the ones with something to hide. Never able to answer the questions. 
snocrete, its not a "beating" if you can throw punches back! I get ragged by everyone yet no one can ever answer my questions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;867601 said:


> 2COR,Why didn't you ever answer my earlier question? No answer? When you think of an answer post it and I will respond to you.
> Mark, once again you have taken my post out of context. If you actually read what I said I clearly state that ignorance was not intended towards any single person. I simply was stating why sodium chloride is the most used material by contractors. Mag/Calcium is not a waste of money if you can sale it to your clients.
> 
> It might be when it has been scientifically proven to chemically attack concrete at a much higher rate than sodium has been.
> ...


What questions? I ask.

Now, can you answer what you "sale" to your clients or are you going to dodge that question as well.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Would you not agree that those 3 things, along with others, are reasons sodium chloride is the most used product? Any product that is used in excess will cause damage. Clearly I understand de-icers or I would not have posted about time, temp and other conditions being taken into account when selecting an ice melter. You didn't say it was wrong but you did "imply" it was not a good choice. Same thing as you saying I "imply" its ok to break the law by exceeding GVWR of a truck. Well you didnt give me a straight answer on the question above and 2COR has yet to answer my question. What is the question you are trying to ask? I have not dodged any question yet!


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

I would stay away from air bags. I had 2 blowouts in mine and finally added 2 springs to each side, and they have held up great. I am pulling a hydroseeder that weighs 6900 lbs empty and around 16000 lbs full. Bill


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867601 said:


> Mag/Calcium is not a waste of money if you can sale it to your clients. I don't have any problem with it.


What a stupid cmment considering you said this,



I'llPLOWYou;849193 said:


> .
> True PROFESSIONALS give their customers products that will actually work with the conditions. Sounds like you are just stealing money!


And for a second time it's *sell *not _*sale*_.



I'llPLOWYou;867660 said:


> Would you not agree that those 3 things, along with others, are reasons sodium chloride is the most used product?


I wouldn't agree.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not stealing any money I'm able to put down a better product at certain times when conditions warrant that will give them the best result.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867885 said:


> I'm not stealing any money I'm able to put down a better product at certain times when conditions warrant that will give them the best result.


You are if a cheaper product would have yielded the same result.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

You're an idiot,that's why I said if the conditions warrant!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867899 said:


> You're an idiot,that's why I said if the conditions warrant!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I am the idiot? When you where the one that said this.



I'llPLOWYou;849193 said:


> Do you know that salt does NOT have any reaction after approx. 20 degrees? It does not matter if you put down 5 lbs or 5 tons, there is no reaction that will occur.


If you are spreading more expensive product at 15* because you don't think NaCl won't work then I think you are screwing your customers.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Keep "thinking" what you want. Based on other variables that very well could be correct.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867913 said:


> Keep "thinking" what you want. Based on other variables that very well could be correct.


OK, You just _sale_ them as mulch as you can.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

What do you reccomend I do when conditions don't allow the use of sodium chloride?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867922 said:


> What do you reccomend I do when conditions don't allow the use of sodium chloride?


How often does that happen?

I live in a lot colder climate than you do and seldom see these conditions


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have exact dates. Stop avoiding the question and just answer.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867943 said:


> Stop avoiding the question and just answer.


Wow this from someone that hasn't answered a question asked of him yet. 



I'llPLOWYou;867943 said:


> I don't have exact dates.


I don't need dates.

How about an example of a typical event where condition warrant the use of something other than NaCl.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Crete I have answered every question asked to me. You can just say you don't know the answer if that easier. You can use google or ask a friend if you need, I'm sure that's what you'll do anyway.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867968 said:


> Crete I have answered every question asked to me.


Bullsh!t

I just asked you a question and you did not answer.

If you must know what I would do I would pre and post apply NaCl.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Obviously you are not reading the question, I said what if the conditions don't allow for NaCl to be used what would you do? 
That's the only question that wasn't answered and you asked it at the same time as you made your FALSE claim. 
One example was during an ice storm we had last year. Worst ice event in history.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867991 said:


> Obviously you are not reading the question, I said what if the conditions don't allow for NaCl to be used what would you do?
> That's the only question that wasn't answered and you asked it at the same time as you made your FALSE claim.
> One example was during an ice storm we had last year. Worst ice event in history.


How can you sit there and claim I am not reading the question?

This is a moot dicussion as long as this continues to be your postion.



I'llPLOWYou;849193 said:


> Do you know that salt does NOT have any reaction after approx. 20 degrees? It does not matter if you put down 5 lbs or 5 tons, there is no reaction that will occur.


What was the temperature during this worst ice storm in history?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't remember. They weren't 10 below or nothing. But with the ice,snow and a few other conditions that's why it was used. 
It is moot because you are never gonna listen to what I say and I have seen you caught in many lies on this site. No, I'm not gonna waist my time finding all them so its done.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;867991 said:


> Obviously you are not reading the question, I said what if the conditions don't allow for NaCl to be used what would you do?
> That's the only question that wasn't answered and you asked it at the same time as you made your FALSE claim.
> One example was during an ice storm we had last year. Worst ice event in history.


Salt works great in an ice storm Beevis!

Don't bother any longer Crete.........this guy's a regular bozo!!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;868036 said:


> Salt works great in an ice storm Beevis!
> 
> Don't bother any longer Crete.........this guy's a regular bozo!!


NO.....Dont stop...This is GREAT reading


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

TCLA,Yeah it does work but we can get a faster melt and more effective brine with the other products. That's why it was utilized.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW! so do you guys think my 97 1500 will handle a V-box salter?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes it will. Depending of course on size of v-box you are thinking about. You could use a snowex 6000 or maybe even 7550. I would check on the 6000 first.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;868050 said:


> TCLA,Yeah it does work but we can get a faster melt and more effective brine with the other products. That's why it was utilized.


How many 55gal drums did you go through?

::::god damn laughing smilies not working:::::


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;868065 said:


> Yes it will. Depending of course on size of v-box you are thinking about. You could use a snowex 6000 or maybe even 7550. I would check on the 6000 first.


What kind of material do you suggest I spread? It gets pretty cold up here and any suggestions to where they sale it?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Of what? I don't use any liquids. Obviously you can't read either because I just told you that yesterday.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

This cat is more stubborn than my wife!!!


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't even know where you're at. You can spread any material out of that box.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;868081 said:


> I don't even know where you're at. You can spread any material out of that box.


where do you suggest i put the rest of the bagged salt after i fill the V-box maybe in the cab it is kinda big. o and do you think i have to open the salt bags or just throw them in there and let the auger shred them?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm out guys. The inmates are back to running the asylum. Obviously you need more help than I can offer.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

JR- this is probably crete. Sounds like something that dumba$$ would do.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;868096 said:


> I'm out guys. The inmates are back to running the asylum. Obviously you need more help than I can offer.


come on I thought you knew everything about this salt stuff:laughing:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;868099 said:


> JR- this is probably crete. Sounds like something that dumba$$ would do.


Your true colors are really shining now.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;868036 said:


> Salt works great in an ice storm Beevis!
> 
> Don't bother any longer Crete.........this guy's a regular bozo!!


Stupid part is I alredy knew that.



TCLA;868108 said:


> Your true colors are really shining now.


No kidding, at this rate it won't be long before we have to have Camden break out his trademarked picture. :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;867601 said:


> 2COR,Why didn't you ever answer my earlier question? No answer? When you think of an answer post it and I will respond to you.


I looked, but didn't see a question for me. Please post again, I will attempt to anwer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;867922 said:


> What do you reccomend I do when conditions don't allow the use of sodium chloride?


I use sodium chloride on all my lots when using granular. All conditions, all temps and it works for me, every time.

And I guarantee I get colder temps and a heck of lot more snow in a year than you see in 5 years.



I'llPLOWYou;867968 said:


> Crete I have answered every question asked to me. You can just say you don't know the answer if that easier. You can use google or ask a friend if you need, I'm sure that's what you'll do anyway.


You're so full of cow excrement you don't even know what you're talking about.

You have dodged and evaded every question thrown your way, you make Clinton look like an amateur.



I'llPLOWYou;867991 said:


> Obviously you are not reading the question, I said what if the conditions don't allow for NaCl to be used what would you do?
> 
> Like I said, I haven't come across any conditions where sodium won't work for me. Every single parking lot when I am using granular.
> 
> ...


What were those temps during that ice storm?

99.9% of ice storms occur well within the effective range of untreated sodium chloride.



JR Snow Removal;868072 said:


> What kind of material do you suggest I spread? It gets pretty cold up here and any suggestions to where they sale it?


Treated salt will work wonders for you.



I'llPLOWYou;868096 said:


> I'm out guys. The inmates are back to running the asylum. *Obviously you need more help than I can offer*.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;868278 said:


> I looked, but didn't see a question for me. Please post again, I will attempt to anwer.


Those would be the same questions that he has answered fully and completely.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;868827 said:


> What were those temps during that ice storm?
> 
> 99.9% of ice storms occur well within the effective range of untreated sodium chloride.


I think it's more than that. Usually if it's much colder than 28, you're getting straight snow. Sleet on occasion.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

bigmac1276;867517 said:


> Here's a few. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76117&page=3


whats the weight of you truck with the blade and the salter loaded? how much room you got between your tool box and the salter? i have the exsact truck but chevy and the same blade.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

the new boss 92;869013 said:


> whats the weight of you truck with the blade and the salter loaded? how much room you got between your tool box and the salter? i have the exsact truck but chevy and the same blade.


Don't wait up for an answer....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a spreader for you buddy. Now you'll be all big time, and stuff.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90315


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

the new boss 92;869013 said:


> whats the weight of you truck with the blade and the salter loaded? how much room you got between your tool box and the salter? i have the exsact truck but chevy and the same blade.


Don't know exact weight but I know I can put the spreader in by myself. There is about a four inch gap between the box and the spreader.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

bigmac1276;869651 said:


> Don't know exact weight but I know I can put the spreader in by myself. There is about a four inch gap between the box and the spreader.


how does your truck handle the weight when you driving down the road and do you have any problems with cops for the weight issue?


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

the new boss 92;869770 said:


> how does your truck handle the weight when you driving down the road and do you have any problems with cops for the weight issue?


Handles just fine with both the spreader and the plow on. With just the spreader, full, the front is a little light( I adusted torsion bars for the plow), but you can't drive fast anyway. I have not had a problem with cops for weight issues.


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

What the hell is taking 2COR517 so long to put his two sense in?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;868827 said:


> You're so full of _*bull *_excrement you don't even know what you're talking about.


Fixed it for you. :waving:

(I realize 15 yo girls from Miami may not know the difference)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

bigmac1276;869916 said:


> What the hell is taking 2COR517 so long to put his two sense in?


I don't have any sense. Why do you think I spend so much time here? And because I spend so much time here, I don't have any cents to put in. Not even two.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;869973 said:


> I don't have any sense. Why do you think I spend so much time here? And because I spend so much time here, I don't have any cents to put in. Not even two.


Good answer......whats this thread about again


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Go FLAMES Go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

